# What is the process of 덧술 in making alcoholic drinks?



## moondeer

Naver Korean dictionary offers this:  술의 품질을 높이기 위하여 밑술에 넣는 술밑이나 술밥. 곡물, 물, 누룩을 혼합하여 만든다.  When I read this, I think "add-ins" in English because you're adding yeast or another ferment (술밑) and/or grains, water, nuruk (doesn't this count as a 술밑?) to raw spirits/liquor (밑술). I don't know much about brewing or distilling alcohol and the jargon used in that field. 
My question is how you would translate 덧술? Does anyone know the actual English jargon used for this in making alcoholic drinks? 
Thanks


----------



## moondeer

I found the answer, from comments on a thread on homebrewtalk.com (in case anyone is interested):
"Another important factor is feeding makgeolli with multiple rounds of cooked glutinous rice after fermentation has really taken off. You start with one nuruk cake and proceed to add batches of cooked glutinous rice after each peak in fermentation has occured. This first addition is called mitsool and all subsequent stages are known as dotsools. Depending on your recipe you have any where from one to four (sometimes even more) dotsools. In each one of these stages, the initial wild microflora found on the nuruk cake is forced to adapt to the increasing amounts of ethyl alcohol and lower pH created by LAB. This is what makes the process sanitary and clean. It's like the multiple feedings in maintaining a sourdough culture and keeps the culture strong and in log growth phase."


----------



## moondeer

Since then I've discovered it's called a "mash," fyi


----------



## CharlesLee

Hello, moondeer.

Korea had about 120 types of alcohol. 밑술 and 술밑 have the same meaning.

When 밑술 is made, and again the same process goes with the 밑술. Then that becomes 덧술.

First process = 밑술 or 술밑

Second process = 덧술

The quality of alcohol can get better with 덧술 process.

I found out 덧술 process can be different from other alcohol. Sometimes waiting for 72 hours or 24 hours.

It depends on which alcohol you want to make. The purpose of 덧술 is to make alcohol degree.

P.S. Tokki soju is made by an American and you can taste in New York and South Korea.


----------



## CharlesLee

Hello, moondeer

In the link, there is one recipe of alcohol called 삼해주.

덧술 is different from usage of material that could be 멥쌀, 찹쌀, 밀가루.

She used 밀가루(flour), and 멥쌀. She has been designated as intangible cultural asset.

She used 밑술, 중밑술,and 덧술. In the video, 덧술담그기 process is shown.

I'm not a professional person, but I'm Junior sommelier. It's really hard to explain about 덧술 for me.

I hope the video could help you.


----------

